# Ypao Mic



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a quick question is the ypao mic just a standard mic? I bought a demo model htr 5960 recently with no remote or mic for less than a $100 really good bargain if there ever was. I had planned on using a friends mic and remote to calibrate, but he can't find his mic now. For any owners of the system is the yamaha learning remote worth the $50 or would I be just as well off to buy a cheaper learning remote and program it using my friends remote?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Just a quick question is the ypao mic just a standard mic?


No, it's a cheap mic that can only be used with the yamaha, since the calibration compensation for it is built into the test tones themselves, I believe.
You'll need to purchase a Radio Shack or Galaxy SPL meter if you intend to do any measuring with REW.

brucek


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The mic is still available through Yamaha, just give them a call and order one. Thats your only real option.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might look out for a remote on eBay. Many Yamahas use the same remote, and often new model remotes will work older rreceivers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

